# Club Privilege du Mont Tremblant - BAD!!!



## Art (Jul 2, 2006)

If your plans include Club Privilege du Mont Tremblant, you might want to read my post on the Ask RCI board about this resort.  Lots of ugly details over there.

To summarize that post, how do you say "dump" in French?  

Art


----------



## abkaell (Jul 3, 2006)

Le dump.  Or is it la dump?


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 4, 2006)

Art, we're saying: La Dump....


----------

